# Unrooted phone factory reset?



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

My buddy has a charge and is trying to find the factory reset option. It is not located in SD and phone storage settings. His phone is not and has never been rooted. Any help??


----------



## GoBlue13 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's under settings/privacy at the bottom.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

